# T-Mobil Rechnung hoch durch ICE Netz?



## Idefix Windhund (7. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin am 16.04 mit dem DB Inter City Express nach S. Gmünd gefahren und habe im Handy Bereich mit dem iPhone 3G S ein bisschen im Internet gesurft. Heute erhalte ich meine Handyrechnung wo eine Datengebühr zur Ausländischen Mobilfunknetz Europa Moon drauf steht und diese Verbindung knapp 10€ kostet. Ich fuhr mit dem ICE konstant innerhalb von Deutschland. Wie kommen die also drauf das ich im Ausländischen Netz gesurft habe? Der Inter City Express nutzt doch Deutsche Netze oder täusche ich mich da?

Gruß

Game S.


----------



## v3rtex (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: T-Mobil Rechnung hoch durch ICE Netz???*

Bisher habe ich auf mehreren ICE Fahrten mit dem Handy gesurft.
Dabei werden jedoch ausschließlich GSM Repeater netzunabhängig eingesetzt.
Die ICE eigenen WLAN Hotspots sind aber wieder etwas anderes (Da ist ein Login notwendig)

Jailbreak?
Ich denke dabei eher an etwas auf dem Handy das Unfug treibt.

Europa Moon scheint ein Netz aus Tschechien zu sein, jedefalls von Schwäbisch Gmünd etwas entfernt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Mai 2011)

Weder JB  noch ist Roaming aktiviert


----------

